# My new betting project



## palasar (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi, nice to introduce myself.My name is George.For a long time i was part of one of the largest investment projects in the field of betting.Unfortunately, the financial crisis caused by Kovid-19 has hit the world of betting.The almost complete absence of sporting events in recent months has forced the company i cared about to make radical cuts.Unfortunately for me, i was among the employees who were fired.When i was fired from the company i signed a confidentiality agreement, for this reason i could not name this company.But I will explain how this company.This is a large union for investing in sports betting.The agents of this union place bets in the amount of tens of thousands of euros on certain sporting events.One part of these bets is used to trade after the lines are moved, another part remains as single value bets.This company has many and strong contacts with people in important positions in sports.Athletes, coaches, leaders of sports clubs and federations, managers, traders in bookmakers, employees in signaling companies such as Betradar and so on.Each bet is based on inside information about the specific match.Each time these are bets of enormous value.

Now that sports life is gradually returning to its normal rhythm, i also decided to return to the betting business with my own project.

What will this project represent?
During the years i was part of the big union, i'm also  built many and strong contacts with people in important positions in sports.Athletes, coaches, leaders of sports clubs and federations, managers, traders in bookmakers, employees in signaling companies such as Betradar and so on.Through these contacts i get preliminary information about the for the value in certain lines of sporting events.This is called inside information.
What will my new project offer?
My project has two directions.
First: Value betting picks.
Inside information about the results of sporting events before the game starts.Mostly football matches, but also basketball, volleyball, hockey, although a smaller number of games from these sports.Mostly the lines of the total and the asian handicap, but sometimes, though rarely, information about other betting options.The percentage of winning games is about 75%.Yes, this is this is an impossible percentage for the usual forecasting model, but in this case i'm working with inside information.
Second: EPL clubs info
After a long break in the English Premier League, the condition of the teams is no longer the same as it was during the break.I have inside information on more than ten top English clubs, which bookmakers do not have.This is because the EPL administration has banned all players, coaches and club employees from making statements in this direction, both in the media and on social networks.This information can only be obtained in personal contact with these people.
Example: All players from one club in the EPL do not want to restart the season.They go to trainings, but this is only for the media.They have no motivation and they are in very bad physical shape.
I have put the information I have about the clubs from EPL in a file and I want to sell this file.
How will my new project work?
For inside information i offer 24/7 e-mail; Skype and Telegram support.
I am sending the file with the information about the teams from EPL to e-mail; Skype and Telegram.
What will be the prices?
For inside information this will be different for each game, depending on the liquidity of the specific market, the odds, the number of bookmakers that offer the game and so on.Prices range between 80 euros and 500 euros.For example, a game from the Europa League will be much more expensive than a game in Estonia's second division.
The price of the File with the information about the teams from EPL is 500 euros.

If you are interested in any of these offers, you can contact me by email: palasar09@gmail.com

Best regards,
George


----------



## palasar (Jun 17, 2020)

Today i have info about several games of great value.If you are interested, you are welcome to write to me.I will answer any inquiry.


----------



## palasar (Jun 18, 2020)

Again i have info for a game of great value today.Price only 100 euros!


----------



## palasar (Jun 18, 2020)

Yesterday's value game report:

England » Premier League » 
Aston Villa - Sheffield Utd 
Aston Villa +0.25  AH
odds: 1.90
stake: 1 unit
Result 0:0
Half Win (HW)
Profit: +0.45 unit

England » Premier League » 
Manchester City - Arsenal
Arsenal  +1.75 AH
odds: 1.90
stake: 1 unit
Result 3:0
Lost (L)
Profit: -1 unit
* David Luiz Red Card in 50 min

Spain » LaLiga » 
Eibar - Ath Bilbao 
Over 2 goals
odds: 2.10
stake 1 unit
Win(W)
Result: 2:2
Profit: +1.1 unit

Spain » LaLiga » 
Valladolid - Celta Vigo 
Celta Vigo +0.25 AH
Odds: 1.70
stake 1 unit
Result: 0:0
Profit: +0.35 unit

Spain » LaLiga »
Osasuna - Atl. Madrid 
Atl. Madrid -0.5 AH
odds: 1.90
stake 1 unit
Result: 0:5
Profit: +0.9 unit

Total Recap.
+1.8 units


----------



## palasar (Jun 19, 2020)

18/06/2020 value game report: 

Serbia » Super Liga » Mladost - Rad Beograd .
Mladost -1.5 AH
odds: 1.75
Stake: 0.5 unit
Result: 2:0
Profit: +0.375 unit

Total Recap.
+2.175 units


----------



## palasar (Jun 19, 2020)

For today I have info about several low liquidity games and several games from the top leagues in Europe.Friday promotion, all low-liquid games at a price of 50 euros; all games from Top Leagues at a price of 150 euros!


----------



## palasar (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello friends, 
Two tremendous value games today in combos.Odds around 2.00, price 50 euros for both games together.


----------



## Giresse (Jun 20, 2020)

palasar said:


> Hi, nice to introduce myself.My name is George.For a long time i was part of one of the largest investment projects in the field of betting.Unfortunately, the financial crisis caused by Kovid-19 has hit the world of betting.The almost complete absence of sporting events in recent months has forced the company i cared about to make radical cuts.Unfortunately for me, i was among the employees who were fired.When i was fired from the company i signed a confidentiality agreement, for this reason i could not name this company.But I will explain how this company.This is a large union for investing in sports betting.The agents of this union place bets in the amount of tens of thousands of euros on certain sporting events.One part of these bets is used to trade after the lines are moved, another part remains as single value bets.This company has many and strong contacts with people in important positions in sports.Athletes, coaches, leaders of sports clubs and federations, managers, traders in bookmakers, employees in signaling companies such as Betradar and so on.Each bet is based on inside information about the specific match.Each time these are bets of enormous value.
> 
> Now that sports life is gradually returning to its normal rhythm, i also decided to return to the betting business with my own project.
> 
> ...



do you know you could get in big trouble making such claims? this smells like a scam!


----------



## palasar (Jun 21, 2020)

What is your reason for claiming that my business is a scam? !!! ??As for the problems, yes I can have them with my former employers.The other is a real product that I sell.


----------



## Giresse (Jun 26, 2020)

palasar said:


> What is your reason for claiming that my business is a scam? !!! ??As for the problems, yes I can have them with my former employers.The other is a real product that I sell.



nothing personal, I said so because such information and claims seems unreal! 99% of persons would keep such info to themselves, it's quite strange you are making it public (if at all it's real). Aren't you scared of bookies, they may track you


----------



## livicross (Jul 7, 2020)

Giresse said:


> nothing personal, I said so because such information and claims seems unreal! 99% of persons would keep such info to themselves, it's quite strange you are making it public (if at all it's real). Aren't you scared of bookies, they may track you


Yeaaah... You know, I'm new here and already can agree with you about the unreal info...


----------



## palasar (Jul 11, 2020)

Please see my betting limits in Sbobet and 188bet.








Now ask yourself again why I'm not betting on myself but selling the information.


----------



## Giresse (Jul 12, 2020)

livicross said:


> Yeaaah... You know, I'm new here and already can agree with you about the unreal info...


that makes two of us! Maybe it's because we are used to seeing too many scam softwares and betting schemes. Who knows, this may be a legit one.


----------



## palasar (Jul 14, 2020)

This is because I beat their lines in all leagues in the long run.


----------



## Giresse (Jul 18, 2020)

palasar said:


> This is because I beat their lines in all leagues in the long run.


I wish you all the best Palasar, even though you haven't really answared the questions asked, such a winning rate is unrealistic, even if you use betting tools like molly & vip-ibc which aggregates the top odds. All the best to you again.


----------

